# 16 players on current roster



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

If no more moves happen I'm guessing Udoka gets released/waived/cut.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BeeKewl23 (Nov 26, 2004)

I am HOPING he gets released. He looked awful during the games. Seeing how much talent and how many big contracts we have on the current roster, he seems to be the one and only clear choice.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yup. I pretty much don't count Ime Udoka as a part of the Knicks. I actually never did.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Ime Udoka will be waived or moved, I'm pretty sure about that.

What about moving Mo Taylor?

NY trade MO Taylor to Sacramento;
NJ trade Jeff McInnis and cash to NY (to help NY buying out his contract)
Seattle trade Danny Fortson to NY and the Nets 2009 2nd rounder to Sacramento
Sacramento trade Corliss Williamson to Seattle;


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Seems logical of a move because Fortson is a feisty rebounding beast. I'd try to move Rose for him rather then Mo because of the contract but I'd still do it with Mo.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I would like that trade. And I agree with Knicks fan that I'd rather see Malik Rose go, not because I like Taylor better, but because I'd like to see Taylor's contract run out next year.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I would like that trade. And I agree with Knicks fan that I'd rather see Malik Rose go, not because I like Taylor better, but because I'd like to see Taylor's contract run out next year.


I understand both opinions... But I really doubt that Seattle or Sactown would want to take on Malik contract...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Fortson is also expiring isn't he? Fortson + Taylor coming off the books can SLOWLY help cut the contracts .

Udoka, I bet most people don't even know he exists


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Fortson is also expiring isn't he? Fortson + Taylor coming off the books can SLOWLY help cut the contracts .
> 
> Udoka, I bet most people don't even know he exists


*I'm still looking foward to the Webber Trade for Q.Rich, Taylor, and Malik. * 

The Sixers tried to shop both Iverson & Webber at the begginning of the offseason. 
It's a 50-50 chance that one of them or both come to training-camp without that 
WINNING Attitude to force a trade by not being in shape or just a bad attitude. 

The Knicks could offer the Sixers better depth with Mo Taylor playing Hard on the 
final season of his contract to replace Webber, and Q.Rich taken over for a slacking 
Kover, with Malik putting the essence of Defense into Dalembert & Hunter. 

*The Knicks Roster have way too much Depth and a very Long Bench now. * 
It would be best for the Knicks to start this season with just *Webber, Curry, James, Frye, 
and Lee * getting all the playingtime at the Center & PF position throughout the season 
to get in tune in a system inwhich all 5 could relate to both positions.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't understand. People on this board largely identify with defensive hustlers like Raja Bell yet don't respect the contributions a guy like Ime Udoka brings to the team. Yes at 30 years old and with a non gauranteed contract, he'd be the most likely play to go but that does not make it a good enough choice. He is a very skilled player (with the except of a jump shot) that I feel could fill a role for this team. If we manage to find a way to clear up this clutter on our roster, I'd definatelly attempt to keep a guy like him around. Hopefully, Garnett will be moved soon and moved to the Knicks because I could see him definately becoming another Trenton Hassell if given the oppurtunity.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Kevin Garnett will never be a Knick, you don't have the talent deemed needed. No, Steve Francis isn't talent either. Talent is YOUNG, CHEAP contracts with TALENT. You only have 1 (okay, maybe 2 in Robinson) and both are proclaimed untouchable. Sorry to break your hearts, but your not going to get anything. Hell, you made the Magic better by giiving them a hustler in Ariza. What is Thomas, stupid?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't understand why we still talking about Garnett like this is some sort of reality. Stop getting your hopes up, especially when there isn't a single rumor article out there right now stating he may come to the Knicks, damn!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I don't understand. People on this board largely identify with defensive hustlers like Raja Bell yet don't respect the contributions a guy like Ime Udoka brings to the team. Yes at 30 years old and with a non gauranteed contract, he'd be the most likely play to go but that does not make it a good enough choice. He is a very skilled player (with the except of a jump shot) that I feel could fill a role for this team. If we manage to find a way to clear up this clutter on our roster, I'd definatelly attempt to keep a guy like him around. Hopefully, Garnett will be moved soon and moved to the Knicks because I could see him definately becoming another Trenton Hassell if given the oppurtunity.


KG is not becoming a Knick, I wish he was, but its not happening.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Kevin Garnett will never be a Knick, you don't have the talent deemed needed. No, Steve Francis isn't talent either. Talent is YOUNG, CHEAP contracts with TALENT. You only have 1 (okay, maybe 2 in Robinson) and both are proclaimed untouchable. Sorry to break your hearts, but your not going to get anything. Hell, you made the Magic better by giiving them a hustler in Ariza. What is Thomas, stupid?


*Trevor Ariza was Isiah Thomas Pride and Joy, plus big accomplishment in the 2nd round for trading the Knicks first round pick for Marbury. 
The Knicks had to use this season first round pick plus their MLE on replacements for Trever Ariza. 
If the Knicks owned the rights to Trevor Ariza do you think they would've drafted Renaldo Balkman? 
plus offer Jared Jefferies the whole MLE?*


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Not surprised but the entire message behind my actual post was overlooked by a minor detail. I could care less to revive older discussions about KG so think whatever you want. You care to review my stance then go right ahead and find that thread but I won't comment on that topic any further. I got my own opinions and no "because he isn't" nonsense is going to change my opinion. Feel free though to comment on the real agenda on this thread and I might bother with a response.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well maybe we feel nothing else in your post was really worth talking about.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I don't understand. People on this board largely identify with defensive hustlers like Raja Bell yet don't respect the contributions a guy like Ime Udoka brings to the team. Yes at 30 years old and with a non gauranteed contract, he'd be the most likely play to go but that does not make it a good enough choice. He is a very skilled player (with the except of a jump shot) that I feel could fill a role for this team. If we manage to find a way to clear up this clutter on our roster, I'd definatelly attempt to keep a guy like him around. Hopefully, Garnett will be moved soon and moved to the Knicks because I could see him definately becoming another Trenton Hassell if given the oppurtunity.



Watup Twinkiefoot, your post started out good because "Udoka" is a good 13 to 15th man on the roster to have at practice, plus a well replacement on the roster incase of an injury this season. 
No one knocked that, bcuz myself, I would put Udoka in way before ailing Back injury Q.Rich. 

It was your Conclusion of the thread that messed the entire thread up with the DREAM of Keven Garnett becoming a Knick. That's the same as someone saying at the end of their good response the Knicks should trade Francis for Paul Pierce, or trade Nate and a first round for Chris Paul. 
I'm sure if you would have just left kept your response on Udoka being the 15th man on the roster alot of members would agree that he is more useful than Malik, Q.Rich, and more experience than both rookies (so send one down to the DL).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well maybe we feel nothing else in your post was really worth talking about.... :angel: :angel:


Apparently you have enough time on your hands to shadow my posts so maybe it is worth something to your life after all...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Watup Twinkiefoot, your post started out good because "Udoka" is a good 13 to 15th man on the roster to have at practice, plus a well replacement on the roster incase of an injury this season.
> No one knocked that, bcuz myself, I would put Udoka in way before ailing Back injury Q.Rich.
> 
> It was your Conclusion of the thread that messed the entire thread up with the DREAM of Keven Garnett becoming a Knick. That's the same as someone saying at the end of their good response the Knicks should trade Francis for Paul Pierce, or trade Nate and a first round for Chris Paul.
> I'm sure if you would have just left kept your response on Udoka being the 15th man on the roster alot of members would agree that he is more useful than Malik, Q.Rich, and more experience than both rookies (so send one down to the DL).


I have to disagree with the whole notion of a proposition of Francis for Pierce or Nate and a 1st for Paul could likened to any deal involving Kevin Garnett. Neither Pierce or Paul have gone on record stating they'd demand a trade if things did not work out with their respective teams. Neither Pierce or Paul have gone on record about their desire to play with Stephon Marbury. In today's league where the business aspect of the NBA is on par with acquiring talent, I do not feel it's impossible for us to land KG especially with stars choosing their destination (Shaq choosing Miami; Carter demanding a trade and recieving it, etc).


----------

